# Things Knitters Never Say



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

My husband found this little gem on YouTube, it cracked me up.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

cute :lol:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That's a hoot !


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Loved it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

how funny


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute. :lol:


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Very cute!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

awesome and so true ... loved the "honey can you go through my stash yarn, just throw anything away you think i wont use"

My dog (pictured in my avatar) is highly trained to warn anyone or anything getting near my tote of yarn!!

He has also learned the phrase "let me just finish this row" when he wants to go out!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

bellestarr said:


> awesome and so true ... loved the "honey can you go through my stash yarn, just throw anything away you think i wont use"
> 
> My dog (pictured in my avatar) is highly trained to warn anyone or anything getting near my tote of yarn!!
> 
> He has also learned the phrase "let me just finish this row" when he wants to go out!


Now that's a riot! Will your dog ever have babies?


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Sadly no, he was a rescue dog and was "fixed" before we got him ... might consider loaning him out LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Ha! Love it!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

I wonder how many times they had to practice without laughing?? This just cracked me up!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Laughed so much DH asked me to forward it to him :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love, love, love it


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh so true :shock:


----------



## Houlie (Oct 29, 2011)

So funny, true, and creative.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Loved it! Too, too funny!


----------



## 1loosestitch (Sep 27, 2014)

This was done by my LYS. These ladies are very gifted knitters and aren't too bad at acting either! The is a great store with great people, so if you are ever in Tulsa it is a must see!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Lol very cute


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, I heard that a couple of years ago. Still funny!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL that was so funny


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

My pleasure! glad you all enjoyed it! "YUCK, Cashmere!" hehe


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

They didn't mention how much fun it is to untangle yarn!


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Absolutely a riot....


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Hilarious. Thank you for posting this gem.


----------

